

In High-Tech Japan, the Fax Machines Roll On - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/14/world/asia/in-japan-the-fax-machine-is-anything-but-a-relic.html

======
mikeweiss
I feel that the United States hasn't given up on fax machines either, with
doctors offices and businesses still using them daily...

